
New species of ancient human discovered, claim scientists - hunglee2
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/sep/10/new-species-of-ancient-human-discovered-claim-scientists
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10196922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10196922)

